
Two-hour ‘dose’ of nature significantly boosts health – study - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/13/two-hour-dose-nature-weekly-boosts-health-study-finds
======
f_allwein
Here's the original study:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-44097-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-44097-3)

